
Skype Disguise to Beat Government Censors - voodoochilo
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2012/04/04/skype-disguise-to-beat-repressive-government-censors/?mod=WSJBlog
======
stephengillie
Converting TOR packets into Skype-shaped UDP packets is an interesting idea.
What does this do to latency? (isn't it a bad idea in general to run TCP over
UDP?)

Now that everyone will be eyeing Skype packets even more closely, which
Internet services will TOR mimic next?

